# Game 34: BOS @ NJN



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

"What the hell guys I'm away for one stinkin day and you lose to the Bobcats"


Boston Celtics (29-4)





































VS

New Jersey Nets (18-17)








​
After the loss to the Bobcats expect us to come out firing, and i think we will get up by 10+
KG is coming for you New Jersey... better find a front court and fast


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

nicely done post... I have a feeling the Celtics will be more prepared for this game. They can not be happy about a tough loss against the bobcats. Look for KG to be extraordinary tonight.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LMAO- Great game thread. The same way we're pumped for the game, the players are. Thus, no reason not to walk away with the W tonight


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Im bored ****less at work... cant wait for this thing to start


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Start taking notes Williams... gonna be a looong night on KG


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nets are shooting very well through the first and are up 8, our offense looks a bit stagnant at the moment


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

With a solid second quarter (offense still looks **** but the shots were falling) KG carries the celtics to a 3 point lead at the half


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Gotta stop the ****ing offensive rebounds and quit the unnecessary fouls. Pierce needs to stop turning it over.

I would hate for this game to be close.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

KG is the only reason why you are in this game right now, that and the Nets offense just disappearing in the 2nd quarter


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Need to run the offense through KG in the 3rd, try and make a run here


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

And the Celtics defense appearing, other than the offensive boards being given up.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

4 on Jefferson early in the 3rd


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

****.

This game shouldn't even be this close.

Play some damn defense and quit leaving big men in the paint wide open.

And give the ball to Pierce. He's hit 3 shots in a row. He hasn't even touched the ball the last few possessions.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Just look lazy out there, need to start going at the rim...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This is ****ing ridiculous. Your best scorer hasn't touched the ball for what, 6 possessions in a row?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Down 5 going into the 4th.... and looking horrible, Rondo is out and House/TA have been bad so far.

We need some ball movement against this zone, i dont care whos getting the shots just make sure there are some passes going around the court before forcing up a jumper

We should be able to finish this if we fire up, even just a bit


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you Glen Davis!

Pierce needs to be more aggressive while Allen and Garnett are out. Maybe we can get a lead and once Allen and Garnett get in we can go from there.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like its going to be a great finish... we need to slow Carter down, and keep this close while KG and Pierce are out


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

House!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

House hits the Dagger


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Great game guys. The Celts showed up in the 4th, the Nets not so much


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Very back and forth game, took 2 quarters a piece but the C's just finished better down the stretch.

KG with 20/11.. Pierce with 18/8/5


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We took it in the 4th quarter, first and foremost, because of our defense. We held them to 9 in the 4th. 

The bench deserves a ton of credit. Pierce and Garnett were out for a stretch and the bench actually gained a lead for us. 

The rebounding was tremendous in the least few minutes of the game. It was how it should've been the whole game. The defense really stopped penetration. 

On offense, you gotta give it up to Allen for making some key shots, as well as House. Pierce did a good job of getting into the lane and getting a shot for someone else.

The first 3 quarters weren't so great, but I'm glad we got that 30th win.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

30-4... a lot of them have been ugly but the wins keep coming

:cheers:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> 30-4... a lot of them have been ugly but the wins keep coming
> 
> :cheers:




relax with "alot of them"...were started off the season regularly winning by 20...just because we only win by 10-15 now doesnt mean they r ugly:biggrin:...there have been a few bumps in the road but nothing to speak of


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> relax with "alot of them"...were started off the season regularly winning by 20...just because we only win by 10-15 now doesnt mean they r ugly:biggrin:...there have been a few bumps in the road but nothing to speak of


i dont mean the margin that we win by though... just the overall flow of the offense and our consistancy looks just plain out of sorts for big periods of time.
but then again, no team can play exactly how they want to every quarter of every game.. and yeah, we have nothing to complain about


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

30-4. Great victory and the stats looked real good for the Big 3


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> i dont mean the margin that we win by though... just the overall flow of the offense and our consistancy looks just plain out of sorts for big periods of time.
> but then again, no team can play exactly how they want to every quarter of every game.. and yeah, we have nothing to complain about



i gotchu...adn yea as my dad put it the other night...when they are off they are OFF...and hes right...the beauty is that we can go through spurts of a game where we dont score for 6 minutes and still win the game by double digits


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well yeah we play some games like absolute **** and still come away with the win... nice to have that much talent isnt it  haha


----------

